# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Ima li netko preko 4?

## VedranaV

Vidim da vas je sve više preko 3 pa me zanima ima li možda već netko i preko 4, osim samaritanke i mene.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Strpi se do idućeg svibnja  :Grin:  .

----------


## VedranaV

:Laughing:  
Koji nije baš ni tako daleko 8).

----------


## Saradadevii

upoznala jucer jednu mamu koja je u sestoj (tj. sada joj kci ima osam , ali je dojila do seste godine). Bez ohrabrivanja da prestane.
ali nije na forumu   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

i veljaca je blizu...
 :Raspa:

----------


## Zorana

Imamo mi.   :Smile:  Moja Zorka je preko cetiri, i dalje u kombinaciji sa mladjom sekom.

----------


## alias

Ja nisam među vama nažalost (samo 10 mj.) , ali kad sam rodila svoju curu, na rodilištu nam je jedna med.sestra rekla da je dojila do njegove 5 godine , a sada kada on ima preko 20 god. kaže da i dalje obožava ženske sise!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## VedranaV

:Smile: 
Vidiš, ja brijem na suprotno, da će sad dobiti ono što mu treba (majčino mlijeko iz dojki) pa da kasnije neće imati fiksaciju na dojke kao toliki broj današnjih muškaraca. Ako ga ne kondicioniraju autori u porno-industriji.

----------


## alias

> Vidiš, ja brijem na suprotno, da će sad dobiti ono što mu treba (majčino mlijeko iz dojki) pa da kasnije neće imati fiksaciju na dojke kao toliki broj današnjih muškaraca. Ako ga ne kondicioniraju autori u porno-industriji.


                                                                                    Slažem se s tobom , moguće je svašta , ali kod tog njenog "dečkića" se manifestiralo na neutaživost!! Kad pogledaš , bolje i to nego da se okrene svom spolu kasnije  :shock:

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da je tvrditi tako nešto (da je zbog dojenja do 5 godina s 20 godina obožava ženske sise) prilično pretenciozno, kad postoji toliko drugih mogućih uzroka, a o tome što je bolje isto ne bih. Za nekog je bolje jedno, za negog drugo, a za nekog trećeg ništa od toga.

No, opet, ti imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje, ona na svoje, on na svoje, a i ja na svoje.

----------


## VedranaV

imam jedno "je" viška

----------


## sajkomum

[quote="alias"]Ja nisam među vama nažalost (samo 10 mj.) , ali kad sam rodila svoju curu, na rodilištu nam je jedna med.sestra rekla da je dojila do njegove 5 godine , a sada kada on ima preko 20 god. kaže da i dalje obožava ženske sise!!!   :Laughing: [/qu

ja već sad tvrdim da mi je sin fetišist, hahahahaa

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Moja V s 3god i 8 mj obožava sise, ali moje, nadam se do se ovom logikom o fiksaciji na dojke neće okrenuti svom spolu.
Još 4 mjeseca 8)

----------


## sajkomum

mislim da to ne znači to, hehehe

----------


## VedranaV

> Moja V s 3god i 8 mj obožava sise, ali moje, nadam se do se ovom logikom o fiksaciji na dojke neće okrenuti svom spolu.


Ma daj, to su gluposti.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja V s 3god i 8 mj obožava sise, ali moje, nadam se do se ovom logikom o fiksaciji na dojke neće okrenuti svom spolu.
> 
> 
> Ma daj, to su gluposti.


Ma znam, (bar se nadam   :Grin:  )

----------


## branka1

Mislim da ćemo i mi vrlo lako dogurati do 4. 

Danas za doručkom mi Lea reče - mama, moooolim te da nikad ne prestanem papati titu (odavno zna reći cica, ali to tepanje je nešto što joj je ostalo)

Pretpostavljam da je to rekla zato jer zadnjih dana smo par puta razgovarale o eventualnom prestanku

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Branka1 to su bikice, hedonistice.

----------


## branka1

ali mislim da ona to misli ozbiljno  :Grin:  

nedavno mi je rekla da će papati titu do škole. u školi više neće, ali dok ide u vrtić hoće  :Smile:  
stoga, vidimo se na topicu 6+  :Grin:

----------


## sajkomum

joj meni je polako nažalost dovoljno sisanja, puno sam lsabokrvna i imam već 49 kg na 164 cm, a on preko 13 kg i fakat već polako dosta, NAŽALOST, al počela sam raditi i palko gubim snage, iako su mi noćna dojenja i maženja mmmmmmmm.... 6+ mi izgleda joooooooj (svaka čast!)!!!
moj mali jarac se tak naslađuje dok sisa... mali fetišist.... cure čuvajte se za 15tak godina, hahaha

----------


## Tiwi

A mene zanima jel se klinci koji su produženo dojili, sjećaju toga kasnije   :Smile:  ???

Meni se ta ideja jako sviđa, da se klinci sjećaju tog filinga ugode, sigurnosti, povezanosti kajjaznam kaj - tako si to zamišljam... 

Ima li netko možda kakva saznanja po tom pitanju?

----------


## branka1

Nemam saznjanja, ali čini mi se nevjerojatno da bi zaboravila nešto što se događalo još sa 4 godine. I što joj je tako lijepo i ugodno

----------


## Tiwi

Branka slažem se   :Smile:  

Sao nisam nikad nikoga čula da kaže da se toga sjeća.

----------


## branka1

Kad je cijela naša generacija dojena puna 3 mj

----------


## lukica

sjećaju se...
prijatelj je dojio 3 godine i danas se sjeća kako je trčao za mamom sa malom stolicom i vičući SISEEEE...  :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

nismo u ovoj grupi, ali moram reći, moj tata je je do 3 godine trčao za mamom sa stolčekom   :Laughing:  , ne znam koja je to tada bila fora, taj stolček?

----------


## Tiwi

Super  :D 

Veli mi mama da je i kod njih (ona se sjeća neke djece) bila ta fora sa stolčekom, nemam pojma kak su to prakticirali, ali potrgala sam se od smijeha na TMa koji juri i viče siseee  :Laughing:  

Važno da se sjećaju!! 

Neki dan sam vidjela podatak da klinci do svoje mislim 10 godine zaborave svoje rano djetinjstvo  :?   Mislim da se neko gadno zeznuo s tom tvrdnjom.

----------


## Olivija

> nismo u ovoj grupi, ali moram reći, moj tata je je do 3 godine trčao za mamom sa stolčekom   , ne znam koja je to tada bila fora, taj stolček?


  :Laughing:  Baš mi jedna starija gopođa (zapravo već baka) veli kako su njeni sinovi tako, a sad i najstariji unuk! A čini se da će i moj sinko tako jer nema problema ako ja sjedim na kauču, a on cuga stojećki.

----------


## branka1

Da, oduvijek se pričalo o tim stolčekima. Pogotovo generacija naših tata, baka i tako...

A doživjela sam to i ja  :Smile:  
Jednom sam sjedila na kutnoj, Lea dovukla svoj mali stolčić i inzistirala da bi ona tako dojila. Posjela se pored mene i navalila

----------


## Romina

> nismo u ovoj grupi, ali moram reći, moj tata je je do 3 godine trčao za mamom sa stolčekom   , ne znam koja je to tada bila fora, taj stolček?


moj baka je dojila moju tetu do njezine treće godine i isto je bila priča o stolčeku...baka ju je sa cca dvije godine pokušala odviknuti od cice pa je mazala bradavice crvenom paprikom a postigla je to da je teti bilo još finije  :Laughing:   dok je druga baka dojila i drugu djecu  :Heart:

----------


## branka1

Prije pola sata sam bila u društvu nekih gospođa, 50-ak god., i kaže jedna kako je nedavno slušala nekog pedijatra koji kaže da se djeci ne treba braniti dudicu ako je oni žele jer da imaju još uvijek potrebu za sisanjem i da im to treba dozvoliti
nIsam se mogla suzdržati, a da ne kažem - što je s masom onih mama koje dijete "odbijaju od sise" i da mi je onda puno prirodnije tu potrebu zadovoljiti omogućavanjem dojenja dokle žele, a ne žvakanjem gume. 
kako ljudi sve lako protumače kako im paše  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## branka1

Romina, čula sam i ja sličnu priču o mazanju bradavica svim i svačim, ali dijete bi uredno došlo, obrisalo bradavicu i nastavilo po svom  :Laughing:

----------


## rinama

> A mene zanima jel se klinci koji su produženo dojili, sjećaju toga kasnije   ???
> 
> Meni se ta ideja jako sviđa, da se klinci sjećaju tog filinga ugode, sigurnosti, povezanosti kajjaznam kaj - tako si to zamišljam... 
> 
> Ima li netko možda kakva saznanja po tom pitanju?


Mislim da se sjećaju.

A naša mala susjeda kaže kad je pitamo: gdje imaš oko? pokaže. Gdje imaš nos? pokaže. Gdje imaš pupak? pokaže. a gdje imaš cice? Pokaže svojim ručicama na mamine cice i kaže: tu su, samo moje!

----------


## NatasaM...

Moja se Leda ne sjeca, a dojila je preko 3 godine.
Kaze "kako cu se sjetiti? bila sam mala beba".
A sjeca se jednog djecjeg rodjendana kad je imala 2 godine.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mala nana

ja mislim da sisanje moze samo da im bude jako secanje. Kada je nas Diki morao na UZ srca, od dugog cekanja, umora i gladi cim je legao na sto poceo je da urla. Dr (jedan stari krsni, ko od brega odvaljen, inace nacelnik) istera nas dvoje, kao, on i sestra ce ga umiriti pa uraditi UZ. Diki je neutesno urlao, zvao - mama, mama - pa - tata,tata... - ja uletim i tutnem mu siku, ocekujuci sada reakciju kakvu god - briga me, ali on vise nije urlao. Kad, dr oduzevljeno drekne - To majko, sto niste rekli da to imate, pa ja sam sisao 5 godina, ja znam sta je to! - Diki je odmah zaspao, a dr mu uradio UZ i srca i abdomena pride. Sve je ok, samo fizioloski sum rasta srca. Ja tada nisam mnogo diskutovala sa tim dr, jer ni sama nisam bila svesna koliko cemo sikiti, a sad kad je proslo vec godinu od tada mogu samo da mislim kako ce se moj Diki secati! Kad idemo u krevet, on peva - sta mama da Dikiju? - i raduje se silno. Ne mislim da cu mu skoro uskratiti tu srecu. To je jedino sto ga uvek smiri!

----------


## zrinka

mala nana   :Love:  
a i super za lijecnika  :D

----------


## Nika

gledam ovaj topic vec neko vrijeme... mi smo preko 4

----------


## branka1

Čestitam Nika  :Smile:  

A i mi ćemo se uskoro pridružiti.
Kad god se nekako potegne tema dokle će dojiti, ona odlučno kaže, sa stisnutom desnom šakom u zraku, da neće nikada prestati  :Laughing:  
onda kad postane malo realnija kaže da će do škole

----------


## litala

fora sa stolcekom i "starijom" djecom je u tome da mama sjedne na stolcek, a dijete doji stojecki  :Smile: 


to je redovno prakticirao noa, a sada i leo   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Bubimirko, obrisala sam tvoj post.  Dosta mi je tvojih provokacija na ovim topicima o produzenom dojenju.


I mi smo preko 4 godine.  Bojim se da smo jako pri kraju ili da smo mozda vec zavrsili jer nije trazio vec danima  :Predaja:

----------


## ivaa

> fora sa stolcekom i "starijom" djecom je u tome da mama sjedne na stolcek, a dijete doji stojecki 
> 
> 
> to je redovno prakticirao noa, a sada i leo


e to mi je pričala baka,
moj tata je bio i preko 4 godine ad je prestao dojiti... ali zbog druge djece koja su bila manja i njima je bilo potrebnije  :Grin:  
a mama se još uvijek šali kako je zbog toga tako vezan za svoju mamu da joj svaki dan ide bar na kratko u posjet (nakon 30 god. braka)
zar to nije lijepo???  :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, ajde malo ažurirajte listu 4+ da vidim da nije jako dugačka.   :Grin:  

zapravo, bit će dosta da mi kažete da cicate nekoliko puta tjedno, a ne dnevno.  8)

----------


## BusyBee

Sori, nisam nasla bolji topic, a ne bih zbog jednog bisera otvarala cijeli novi topic.

Lezi danas Ema pokraj mene i uzvikne svecano (drzeci me s obje ruke za cicu): "Hvala Rodi sto je omogucila sestogodisnjacima da sisaju mamino mlijeko!!!"
Ja:  :shock:  "Otkud ti to?!" 
Ona (praveci se da sisa, preko majice): "Da nema Roda, ljudi bi mislili da nije normalno da jedna sestogodisnjakinja jos uvijek pije iz sise! A Roda se bori da svi mogu sisati koliko zele."

 :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> cure, ajde malo ažurirajte listu 4+ da vidim da nije jako dugačka.   
> 
> zapravo, bit će dosta da mi kažete da cicate nekoliko puta tjedno, a ne dnevno.  8)


šta da ti kažem - mi ćemo tu za 3 mjeseca : doji minimalno 2 puta dnevno (prije i poslije spavanja), a često užica i preko dana.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Mi smo tu 01.05. ako se nešto ne okrene u ova 2 tjedna, a u to sumnjam.
Što nema nikoga da otvori listu?

----------


## Sanjica

Nama još fali godinica za tu listu (koja mi sad baš ne izgleda tako svemirski nedostižno kao prije tri godine)...

Inače, mene izluđuju te usporedbe s muškom opsjednutošću ženskim grudima...

Ja osobno ne poznajem niti jednog muškarca koji ne obožava ženske grudi i koji nije manje-više opsjednut s njima. I nikako to ne mogu povezati s dojenjem, poglavito zato što najviše poznajem pripadnika moje generacije koja se uglavnom masovno hranila na flašicu već od drugog-trećeg mjeseca života.  :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

bb, dijete ti je indoktrinirano!   :Laughing:  

lut, tješit ću se da je to zbog sekice (a znam da nije, i da je zara supersisavac kao i andrej..)

----------


## Nika

Nema kod Bena nekoliko puta tjedno, samo nekoliko puta dnevno.  :Grin:  

Idemo prema kraju, ja sam odlučila malo jače poticati prestanak.
Uvijek sam mislila kako će doći dan kada će on biti taj koji će prestati biti sisavac i završiti taj krasan period. No nije tako, ipak sam ja ta koja ne želi više.

Rekla sam mu da želim da nas dvoje završimo taj period i da su pred nama novi izazovi koje trebamo proći zajedno. Kako je dojenje bilo predivno i fenomenalno te da sam ja sad spremna za nešto drugo i da bi željela da više ne doji.

Osjećaji su mi podvojeni...

----------


## Ancica

bb, Ema je prava   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Mi smo tu jos uvijek   :Grin:  .. doduse neznam koliko jos dugo.. Al vec par mjeseci nismo na dnevnim podojima.. sad smo na tjednim/dvotjednim.

Ema   :Heart:

----------


## deedee

I mi smo tu. Ujutro, popodne (vikendom), navecer i po noci.
Mjesecima je Fiona najavljivala da ce prestati za cetvrti rodjendan, a onda jucer kaze: A ja bi ipak jos!
Inace, prosli tjedan mi je  teta u vrticu pricala sva zacudjena  kako Fiona prica o dojenju. Kaze Fiona njoj: 'Znas teta, onda idem na drugu i ima mlijeka i jako je fino...'A teta se ne moze nacuditi kako Fiona o tome prica na sav glas, sva puna ponosa i veselja. Kaze teta: 'A ona se nista ne srami, ne prica o tome poskrivecki da ju drugi ne cuju. A druga se djeca iscudjavaju.'

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Dajte listu.

Inače s jednim danom kašnjenja Fiona sretan ti 4. rođendan.  :Sing:

----------


## mamaValdo

I mi smo u 4+ (Dora sad ima 53 mj.) i u tandemu sa sekom od 21 mj., i silno su zanimljive. Sada svaka ima svoju stranu, i Vedrana mi je silno simpatična kad podigne majicu na "sekinoj" strani i zove stariju seku neka dođe da se pridruži, a onda se drže za ručice...  :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Prijavak
Vanja, danas 4. godine, i dalje sisač, neću više pisati sisoovisnik kao do sada, ali 2-3x dnevno traži.

----------


## martinaP

Danas pričam s kolegicom s posla (koja nije zdr. radnik) o dojenju, jer znam da je ona svog sina dugo dojila, ali nisam znala do kada. Dakle, prestao je cicati sa 4 i pol godine   :Smile:  . 

Mama nije Roda i nema veze s forumom, s godinu dana su zaglavili u bolnici i dojenje ih je spasilo dehidracije, i mama je tada odlučila da će dečko cicati dok bude htio.

Sad ima 5 i pol godina, i često spomene kako je mamino mlijeko fino   :Heart:  .

----------


## branka1

Eto, nikako da se javimo ovdje. Upravo napisah post na tandemskom dojenju pa da se i ovdje javimo.

Dakle, Lea je 12.05. navršila 4 godine i već neko vrijeme smo imale dogovor da tada prestajemo. O razlozima sam pisala na tandemskom.
Uglavnom, doji puno manje, ponekad me traži, pogotovo kad seka papa, to joj je najdraže, i onda je nemam srca odbiti, ali ponekad uopće po 3-4 dana ne pita. Tako da službeno nismo prestali. mOžda doguramo do brojke 50  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

> mOžda doguramo do brojke 50


branka, ovdje bi freud imao štošta za dodati  :Grin:

----------


## branka1

:Laughing:  
da, da 

mjeseci, naravno

----------


## branka1

danas ja pitam Leu - a sestrična sjedila pored nje - Lea, kaj si ti jučer papala titu? jer stvarno se nisam mogla sjetiti jel jučer ili prekjučer.
A ona ko iz topa - neeeeeeeeee, kaj ti je, pa ja sam već velika. A ja :shock: . E da ću to dočekati.
Inače, jako je ponosna na svoje 4 god i osjeća se jako velikom i uopće se neće igrati s balavcima od 3,5 god  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Tako da službeno nismo prestali. mOžda doguramo do brojke 50


Evo mi došli do 50, mjeseci naravno.
Mislim i nadam se da polako (fakat polako) prestajemo, noćno dojenje smo uspjeli napokon maknuti, ali se zato ujutro probudim sa priljepkom na sebi, i onda ih cijedi dok ne iscjedi zadnju kap.
Uglavnom je to 1 dojenje dnevno, ali još nije preskočila ni 1 dan.
Vidim da nitko neće početi popis pa ću ja.

1. Vanja  - aleksandra70vanja

----------


## Lutonjica

eto zari je za 3 dana 4. rođendan
htjela sam baš tada objaviti da ona više ne doji, ali eto, nakon 14 dana bez dojenja, baš je jutros zatražila malo cice   :Laughing:  
ali ipak, vidi se da to ide svom kraju.
bilo mi je baš drago kad je jutros zatražila, jer sam skužila da uopće ne znam kakav i gdje je bio taj zadnji podoj prije 14 dana, i baš mi je bilo žao što ga se ne sjećam (i što sam ga vjerojatno provela razmišljajući kad će se već jednom maknuti s mene  :/  )
od sad uživam i pamtim svaki, jer možda je zadnji   :Love:

----------


## Inesica

Lutonjice, tebi i Zari   :Heart:

----------


## dijanam

> danas ja pitam Leu - a sestrična sjedila pored nje - Lea, kaj si ti jučer papala titu? jer stvarno se nisam mogla sjetiti jel jučer ili prekjučer.
> A ona ko iz topa - neeeeeeeeee, kaj ti je, pa ja sam već velika. A ja :shock: . E da ću to dočekati.
> Inače, jako je ponosna na svoje 4 god i osjeća se jako velikom i uopće se neće igrati s balavcima od 3,5 god


meni su oni super s tim "mali, veliki".
jucer mi kaze Cvita:
"kad podojis Matiju onda daj meni malo cice" 
(kao Matiju dojim, a nju ne dojim, ona samo dobije malo cice).

----------


## Saradadevii

Prijavljujem Shantanu.
Kakva su iskustva vas, koje ste imali vece dijete (3.5 plus) i bebu u tandemu glede utjecaja dolaska bebe u svijet dojenja starijega?

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj, meni je nakon početnog oduševljenja tandem jako smetao. zapravo, nije me smetao tandem (u smislu dojenja 2 djece), neko zarino dojenje (odnosno dojenje jedne 4godišnjakinje) tako da sam ga ja na vlastitu incijativu smanjivala. u zadnja dva mjeseca, zara je dojila ukupno 5 ili 6 puta. da sam zanemarila sebe i osluškivala samo nju, mislim da bi još uvijek dojila bar jednom dnevno - navečer u krevetu.

----------


## Saradadevii

Kako je Zara reagirala (sto se dojenja tice) kada joj se rodila sestra?

Shantna je povampirila i trazila bezbroj puta dnevno, tj. svaki put kada bi vidjela brata da doji.
Sto joj ja nisam mogla ni htjela udovoljiti pa je dojila i dalje koliko i prije, oko dva puta dnevno.
Postupno je uravnotezila potraznju na razinu prije dolaska brata, ali mi se cini da ju je to isfrustriralo (npr. pocela je stavljati prste u usta )

----------


## Lutonjica

identično
osim što je stavljala prste u usta, počela je i nekako škripati zubima 
ali je oboje prestala raditi prije otprilike mjesec dana

----------


## Saradadevii

ovo je super utjesno! 
odahnula...

(osim prstiju u usta i povremenih regresija u neke ponasanja u kojima nikada nije bila, cini mi se da je nekako odraslaj preko noci, npr. u nacinu govora; ali dobro, to nije tema za ovdje)

----------


## Lutonjica

> povremenih regresija u neke ponasanja u kojima nikada nije bila


i ovo je bilo kod nas   :Wink:  
to je intenzivno trajalo prvih mjesec dana, a onda se smirilo i sve je (skoro) kao i prije
s time da sam ja puno puno puno morala raditi sama na sebi, i beskrajno se kočiti da ne poludim kad zara slučajno margitu opali nogom, da joj ne govorim svake sekunde "ne" i "prestani" i "margita je mala beba" i "pazi što radiš" i "čekaj, prvo moram margiti to i to..."
ustvari, svaki dan se borim sama sa sobom oko toga, ali sada već poprilično uspješno (što se i vidi u zarinom ponašanju)

----------


## Saradadevii

da, da....zvuci jako poznato. Osim sto je ona prema njemu uvijek ljubavna, obasipa ga pusama i tepanjem, ali to cesto radi s takvim zarom da je na granici podnosljivog, i njemu i nama.
Ali svakim tjednom je sve bolje, dobro mi je cuti da se u nekoliko mjeseci to moze uravnoteziti.

Retrospektivno, zao mi je sto joj nisam udovoljila tih 15ak puta u potraznji dnevno; cini mi se da bi se nakon nekog kraceg vremena potpunog udovoljavanja smirila i da bi joj bilo lakse nositi se s promijenom.

----------


## pinocchio

> Osim sto je ona prema njemu uvijek ljubavna, obasipa ga pusama i tepanjem, ali to cesto radi s takvim zarom da je na granici podnosljivog, i njemu i nama.


identično kod nas.

što se cicanja tiče mi smo imali kratku krizu prvih nekoliko dana. lada je tražila svaki puta čim bi neva zakmečala i ja sam joj dala. koji puta sam dala prednost ladi, a koji puta nevi. nakon nekoliko dana skužila sam da joj nije problem ako malo pričeka pa i preskoči koji podoj. i sad smo opet gdje smo bili prije neve, a to 1-3 podoja na dan. jedino primjećujem da su joj podoji kraći.

----------


## Lutonjica

> da, da....zvuci jako poznato. Osim sto je ona prema njemu uvijek ljubavna, obasipa ga pusama i tepanjem, ali to cesto radi s takvim zarom da je na granici podnosljivog, i njemu i nama.
> Ali svakim tjednom je sve bolje, dobro mi je cuti da se u nekoliko mjeseci to moze uravnoteziti.
> 
> Retrospektivno, zao mi je sto joj nisam udovoljila tih 15ak puta u potraznji dnevno; cini mi se da bi se nakon nekog kraceg vremena potpunog udovoljavanja smirila i da bi joj bilo lakse nositi se s promijenom.


opet sve identično, od prvog do zadnjeg slova   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Osim sto je ona prema njemu uvijek ljubavna, obasipa ga pusama i tepanjem, ali to cesto radi s takvim zarom da je na granici podnosljivog, i njemu i nama.


moram se malo ubacit, ja sam otkinula od smijeha kad sam vidjela kako ga Shantana- ne ljubi, nego liže  :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja se polako polako i s još malom dozom opreza usuđujem reći da zara više ne doji
javim se kad ću biti 100% sigurna  :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

> kako ga Shantana- ne ljubi, nego liže


jos kad mu mlijeko curi niz bradu....sve polize!

Lutonjice, napravite weaning party; to se ovdje radi.
Ko proslava rodjkasa samo se tu slavi prestanak dojenja, tj. jedna moja frendica je to prebacila u pozitivu: "savimo 4 i polgodisnji dojacki odnos izmedju mene i Joshue".
svako donese neki pokloncic.
Kao neki rite of passage   :Smile: 

Joshua je primijetio da sada kada je imao party, ne moze se vise vratiti dojenju (iako mu je nakon dugog vremena nedojenja dosla misao da bi htio jos, do pete godine, ali kako je krenuo u skolu, sve se urotilo protiv njega...)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Joshua je primijetio da sada kada je imao party, ne moze se vise vratiti dojenju (iako mu je nakon dugog vremena nedojenja dosla misao da bi htio jos, do pete godine, ali kako je krenuo u skolu, sve se urotilo protiv njega...)


  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Moja Zorka je totalno zaboravila tehniku sisanja.  Ali, i dalje tu i tamo zatrazi. Kad vidi da doje ove dvije mladje onda se i ona doslepa. Neki dan je dosla do mene, naslonila usne na sisu i rekla mi neka sada stisnem da izadje mlijeko jer joj nikako nije jasno zasto za Jasenu i Jelenu izlazi, a cim ona dodje mlijeka odmah nestane.  :Grin:

----------


## Linda

> Neki dan je dosla do mene, naslonila usne na sisu i rekla mi neka sada stisnem da izadje mlijeko


To i Megica uredno radi- "Mama, daj jedan špric!"  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Moja Zorka je totalno zaboravila tehniku sisanja.  Ali, i dalje tu i tamo zatrazi. Kad vidi da doje ove dvije mladje onda se i ona doslepa. Neki dan je dosla do mene, naslonila usne na sisu i rekla mi neka sada stisnem da izadje mlijeko jer joj nikako nije jasno zasto za Jasenu i Jelenu izlazi, a cim ona dodje mlijeka odmah nestane.


ovo je SUPER   :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

vi se smijete a nije njima lako...
ja sam mislil da taj zaborav nastupa kasnije, ali valjda postoje razlike od djeteta do djeteta
meni  S. u  posljednjih pet-sest mjeseci isto stisce, kao ne ide joj bas mlijeko pa treba stiskati rukama. Mislila sam da je to zbog trudnoce smanjeni dotok, ali sada malome tece u potocima i prelijeva se, a ona i dalje stisce "da joj dodje"
A i latch joj se definitivno pokvario...

----------


## deedee

> Lutonjice, napravite weaning party; to se ovdje radi. 
> Ko proslava rodjkasa samo se tu slavi prestanak dojenja, tj. jedna moja frendica je to prebacila u pozitivu: "savimo 4 i polgodisnji dojacki odnos izmedju mene i Joshue". 
> svako donese neki pokloncic. 
> Kao neki rite of passage Joshua je primijetio da sada kada je imao party, ne moze se vise vratiti dojenju (iako mu je nakon dugog vremena nedojenja dosla misao da bi htio jos, do pete godine, ali kako je krenuo u skolu, sve se urotilo protiv njega...)


Kuzim ja Joshuu i meni se zabava cini kao losa ideja. 
Fiona je tako malo, pomalo pocela zaboravljati na dojenje. I onda joj ja nakon cetiri, pet dana nedojenja kazem: Bravo, ljubavi, pa ti si prestala papati ciku! Nato njoj zasvijetle okice, cuje se urlik "Ciiikuuu!!! " baca se na mena i pocinje me otkopcavati. Odtada sutim kao zalivena.

----------


## Lutonjica

zara sad nije dojila 20-tak dana (i kad je zadnji put dojila je imala sasvim ok latch on i išlo joj je mlijeko), a ne bih joj ni u ludilu nakon samo 4-5 dana rekla kako je prestala papati cicu  :Grin:  
neki dan sam sa frendicom pričala o dojenju, bila je zara sa mnom, i pitamo ju da li još uvijek doji i ona kaže "da" i pogleda nas u stilu "kakvu to glupost pitate, pa normalno da dojim". ali svejedno nije tražila nakon toga.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Mi smo još uvijek na jednom podoju dnevno, ujutro zorom.
Po danu ponekad pita, ali se ja uglavnom izvučem, jedino kad je prije 7 dana imala dvodnevnu enterovirozu sam joj dala da doji koliko hoće, mislim da nije nešto puno navukla, ali je dojila cijelu noć.
Idući tjedan ide s tatom 5 dana na more, da MM iskoristi godišnji, ali kao i da se V odvoji od sise.
Ja ne znam što da mislim, nekad sam umorna od dojenja, a opet mi je nekako žao tako prekinuti protiv njene volje.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma neće se zbog 5 dana odviknuti od dojenja, nema šanse   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

misliš?
neće zaboraviti dojiti?
neću totalno presušiti?
ionako nema u sisama skoro ništa, za 5 dana bi moglo skroz prestati

----------


## Lutonjica

za 5 dana niti ćeš ti presušiti, niti će ona zaboraviti - jer ipak još uvijek dosta doji.
zara je skoro cijelo ljeto dojila 2x mjesečno (svakih 14 dana jednom!!!!) i ništa nije zaboravila

----------


## mama courage

> Shantna je povampirila i trazila bezbroj puta dnevno, tj. svaki put kada bi vidjela brata da doji.
> Sto joj ja nisam mogla ni htjela udovoljiti pa je dojila i dalje koliko i prije, oko dva puta dnevno.


a zasto joj nisi htjela udovoljiti ?  :? 




> samo se tu slavi prestanak dojenja


dojadilo dojilji, pa slavi.  :Grin:  a imam ja frendicu kojoj cu napraviti takvu festu.  :D

----------


## Lutonjica

> misliš?
> neće zaboraviti dojiti?


malo o zaboravljanju:
zara je danas dojila   :Laughing:  
nakon više od 20 dana
latch on SAVRŠEN (izvrnute usne  :shock:  ), gutala punom parom i fino se napila

----------


## Maja

Ja se ovdje sramežljivo prijavljujem obzirom na to da je Nola navršila u petak četiri godine i taj dan je i dojila. Međutim, unatrag dva tjedna otprilike zahtjevi su joj se prorijedili, ne traži više svaki dan i to je sasvim očiti početak kraja. Iz iskustava i teorije znam da je i kraj nešto što traje, ali fascinirana sam time što njoj tako očigledno prestaje potreba, kao da ni sama nisam pravo u to vjerovala dok ne vidim (ja sam zadnjih mjeseci sasvim zen oko ovoga, tako da sam sigurna da nema poticaja s moje strane. S tatine dolaze do mene neka nagovaranja Nole da je već prevelika i da treba stati, ali nju to uopće ne tangira, ona po svom kao i u svemu)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mi smo još uvijek tu
nakon 5 dana radvojenosti sisala je po noći, kad se probudila i skužila mene u krevetu (ja sam došla kad je već spavala)
onda 2 dana ništa
onda ju je ćapila viroza, onda je sisala cijelu noć, i čak mi navukla mlijeko, inače su mi sise kao 2 prazne duhan kese, i uvijek me ustvari čudi što ona vuče, ali sad nakon intenzivnijeg sisanja sam imala osjećaj napetosti
sad sisa svaki 2-3 dan, nekad ne pita 5 dana, pa onda sisa 2 dana zaredom
vidim da se približavamo kraju, i drago mi je zbog toga, mislim da je malo i potičem, ali ne forsiram

----------


## ivancica

Kako se ismo i prijavili ovdje, red je barem da se zabilježimo kao sisavci sa 4 i više godine iako smo prije 2,5 mjeseca prestali dojiti.

Fran je dojio 4 godine i 3 mjeseca. Prestao je pomalo i s mojim nagovaranjem a pomalo i sam od sebe. Imali smo i tandem. 

Bilo je i lijepih, ali i ne baš tako lijepih trenutaka, ponajprije vezano uz moj umor i povremene frustracije kad je htio svako malo dojiti, kad god je htio i Mislav.

Ipak, ostat će nam dojenje kao neraskidiva veza između nas i lijepa uspomena i sjećanje iz djetinjstva.   :Smile:  

I mislim da će se moj sin sjećati dojenja...zapamćena će ostati njegova izjava: "Mama, tvoje mlijeko je božanstveno."   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

> "Mama, tvoje mlijeko je božanstveno."


totalno sam se rastopila
prekrasna izjava  :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> misliš?
> neće zaboraviti dojiti?
> 
> 
> malo o zaboravljanju:
> zara je danas dojila   
> ...


za 3 dana će biti mjesec dana od ovog gore posta, a u međuvremenu ne da nije dojila, nego niti jednom nije zatražila, niti postavljala pitanja o dojenju koja su joj inače bila svakodnevna  :shock: 
fakat mislim da je gotovo
i tako mi je drago što sam postala ovo gore, nakon tog zadnjeg podoja, i tako ga se jasno sjećam, stvarno je bio poseban, kao da je ona znala i odlučila da je to posljednji   :Love:  
joj sad sam se rasplakala   :Rolling Eyes:  
pusa svim dugocicačima

----------


## njumi

> A mene zanima jel se klinci koji su produženo dojili, sjećaju toga kasnije   ???
> 
> Meni se ta ideja jako sviđa, da se klinci sjećaju tog filinga ugode, sigurnosti, povezanosti kajjaznam kaj - tako si to zamišljam... 
> 
> Ima li netko možda kakva saznanja po tom pitanju?


Nisam klinka, al se sjećam (imam 31 godinu)  :Grin:  
Moja me je mama dojila oko dvije godine (znam da je bilo ljeto, ili sam imala godinu i pol ili dvije i pol, to ne znam)- i dan danas se sjećam toga. Ne samog čina sisanja, nego baš tog filinga.   :Heart:  I to je isključivo osjećaj povezanosti i sigurnosti, ne gladi.

Sjećam se kako me je baka nagovarala da prestanem, al ja nisam htjela. A onda jednog dana sam sama "zaključila" da je dosta, i to je bilo to. 

I nisam opsjednuta ženskim grudima   :Grin:  , dapače, moja mama nije baš obdarena, nisam ni ja i samo znam (ah, da li radi toga ili ne, ne znam) da su i male grudi sasvim savršene za sve potrebe   :Grin:

----------


## Njojza

> i dan danas se sjećam toga. Ne samog čina sisanja, nego baš tog filinga.   I to je isključivo osjećaj povezanosti i sigurnosti, ne gladi.


  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> njumi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i dan danas se sjećam toga. Ne samog čina sisanja, nego baš tog filinga.   I to je isključivo osjećaj povezanosti i sigurnosti, ne gladi.


prekrasno
nadam se da će i moja kćer tako osjećati

*Lutonjica*, čestitam na tako krasnom prestanku dojenja, ali tko zna, možda Zara ipak odluči da ne bi bilo loše još koji put potegnuti

----------


## kloklo

Njumi   :Heart:  

Eto i mi se već tjedan dana pišemo u ovu grupu i ne vidim nam kraja   :Grin:  
Leonček se još uvijek s takvim blaženim guštom prikopča ujutro i navečer i s takvom nirvanom na ličeku zamljacka kad je gotova da mi ni ne pada na pamet pokretati prestanak. Uživamo obje i nek bude tako do daljnjega   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> možda Zara ipak odluči da ne bi bilo loše još koji put potegnuti


eeeeeeeee da, ja se ne smijem javljati na ovaj topik jer, čim se javim, zara doji.
tako je bilo i jutros   :Laughing:  
kad sam ju pitala kako to da joj se doji, odgovorila je : Pa kad mi je to taaaaaaako zabavnoooooooooooo!
super mi je što je ovo jutrošnje dojenje bio tandem   :Heart:  

neću se javljati idućih 6 mjeseci   :Grin:

----------


## ivancica

Lut,   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

i opet je dojila sinoć  :Laughing:  
uz komentar: "mama, pa ti imaš DVOJE djece koja cicaju" i pras u smijeh

----------


## Njojza

:Laughing:  zara je   :Heart:

----------


## Zorana

Super su joj komentari  :Grin:  
I moja Zorka je jos tu. Doduse doji jako neredovito i kratko, ali i dalje ponekad trazi.

----------


## Saradadevii

> [
> Joshua je primijetio da sada kada je imao party, ne moze se vise vratiti dojenju (iako mu je nakon dugog vremena nedojenja dosla misao da bi htio jos, do pete godine, ali kako je krenuo u skolu, sve se urotilo protiv njega...)


samo da kazem da se Josh vratio na dojenje (skola ga previse frustrira   :Grin:  )
Sad zezamo mamu da vraca sve one poklone koje je dobio na weaning partiju

A Shantana je nedavno obznanila da ce dojiti do osamnaeste   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

znači više nije "kad budem sedam"  :Laughing:  
valjda je skužila da je tako najlakše da je više nitko niš ne pita  :Laughing:  

zanimljivo, ja s H. nemam još tih razgovora, a bliži se četvrti rođendan.
valjda je većina ljudi oko nje blaženo nesvjesna toga da ona još doji, pa nitko ništa ni ne pita, pa onda ni ona ne priča o tome.

ali zato je rekla nedavno da će, kad bude velika, imati velike cike  :Smile: 
pitam je zašto, kaže ona da može dojit bebu, a da za to treba imat velike cike  :Grin:

----------


## deedee

A mi smo definitivno gotovi. Od mog zadnjeg posta na ovom topicu, Fiona vise nije ni jednom trazila. Od tada je proslo 8 tjedana.
Staz nam je bio 4 godine i 4-5 mjeseci.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nakon nekoliko dana apstinencije, i nakon što je sinoć, ničim izazvana, izjavila da ona više neće sisati, jutros je, još onako u polusnu, sisala, znači još smo tu

----------


## pinocchio

> valjda je većina ljudi oko nje blaženo nesvjesna toga da ona još doji, pa nitko ništa ni ne pita, pa onda ni ona ne priča o tome.


zato moja lada ne propušta obavijestiti cijeli svijet da ona papa ciku. tako su vozači autobusa, kumice na placu, tete u dućanu, a i slučajni prolaznici upoznati s njenim prehrambenim navikama  :Laughing:  
a od 4. rođendana nas dijeli još samo 3 mjeseca. doduše, sada doji samo ujutro i to je bilo na moju inicijativu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Od tada je proslo 8 tjedana.


Shantanin prijatelj, gorespomenuti, Joshua, nije dojio oko pet mjeseci pa kada je krenuo u skolu, kada se stres malo povecao, vratio se dojenju.
Ali mama mu doji mladju sestru tako da nije bilo problema.

----------


## Saradadevii

> valjda je većina ljudi oko nje blaženo nesvjesna toga da ona još doji, pa nitko ništa ni ne pita, pa onda ni ona ne priča o tome.


Valjda je baka ne propituje...
Shantani je baka rekla  jednom (koliko sam ja imala prilike cuti) onu standardnu "vec si velika cura, kada ces prestati dojiti" pa je morala iznijeti neku brojku.
Prvo sedam, sada osamnaest.
Valjda zato jer je u medjuvremenu od brojanja do deset dosla do dvadeset pa joj je sedmica nekako preblizu   :Grin:  

Inace, ovo ljeto mi je rekla da me izabrala za mamu zato jer sam bila slatka i zato jer sam imala cike.
Evolucijski arhetip opstanka vrste  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Laughing:  

možda je catch u tome da mi s bakom provodimo malo manje vremena od vas  :Grin:

----------


## Saradadevii

da, utjecaj baka na dojenje i sire je definitivno podcijenjen.
Suptilan i snazan i kada ga naizgled nema!

----------


## Maja

Nola ipak nastavlja, unatoč mojim sivim prognozama. Ne baš svaki dan kad smo skupa ali skoro. Nezadovoljna je količinom mlijeka i opet je rekla da će uliti mlijeko u mene pa će biti mlijeka u cicama na što sam se ja zgrozila i krenula joj objašnjavati kako sam ja tvornica koja proizvodi mlijeko a ne uvoznik! 
Tehnika i hvat su joj dosta loši tako da ne uspijeva baš nešto puno izvući, a zna i zaboljeti. 
Najbolje bih naše dojenje trenutno opisala rječju "zabavno"    :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mi se odjavljujemo  :Bye:  
nakon 54 mjeseca
zadnja 2 mjeseca dojila je sve rjeđe, 3x tjedno, pa 2x tjedno, pa 1x tjedno
mislim da je zadnji put dojeila prije 10-tak dana (ne sjećam se datuma)
i danas je probala i nije znala, više ne zna uhvatiti
baš sam se iznednadila da je tako brzo zaboravila

----------


## ivarica

:Bye:   :Heart:

----------


## maaja79

> Inace, ovo ljeto mi je rekla da me izabrala za mamu zato jer sam bila slatka i zato jer sam imala cike.


(:

----------


## Lutonjica

zara je ovih dana opet dojila svakodnevno (a bili smo na jednom mjesečno).
i dojila je jučer ujutro - sve 5
krenula dojiti jučer navečer - i ne zna više kako  :? 
jel to moguće, da izgubi tehniku od jutra do večeri??

komentirala je : mama, nisam ja zaboravila cicati, nego sam ti jako umorna pa mi ne ide   :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

ti bi bas bilo pravo naprasno prekinuto dojenje.

S. je jucer bila bolesna pa sam se ponovo prisjetila kako je dobro dojiti, bez obzira na godine.
Sto je caj u poredbi s majcinim mlijekom!

----------


## Maja

Nola se danas za ručkom pohvalila mojoj frendici: "Ja još uvijek cicam!" i onda malo snuždeno: "samo što više nema mlijeka.."

----------


## Saradadevii

ja se nekad pitam jer li stvarno nema ili oni vise ucinkovito ne doje. S. isto nekad vuce i buni se da ne ide, a Ayanu istovremeno curi niz usta i obilato nadolazi...

----------


## Maja

Pa kod mene je to povezano, nemam ja malu izdajalicu kao ti  :Smile:  Imam zaista još vrlo vrlo malo mlijeka.

----------


## Saradadevii

ma unatoc izdajalici, ona se katkada tuzi da ga nema, pa stisce i slicno.
a njemu istovremeno dotice u velikim kolicinama (imat ce do sestog mjeseca tezinu koju je ona imala s godinu dana   :Grin:  )

Razmisljam, po nacelu ponude i potraznje, kad god N. doji, stvori se toliko mliijeka koje onda moze nanovo podojiti.
Ili ona doji povremeno pa kad doji, onda bi vise nego sto je privrijedila

----------


## marta

> Ili ona doji povremeno pa kad doji, onda bi vise nego sto je privrijedila


  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> Imam zaista još vrlo vrlo malo mlijeka.


ja sam zadnjih godinu dana imala osjetno manje mlijeka, ali ivar je stalno govorio da ga ima dosta. 
ja mislim da je to bilo dosta za ono sto njemu treba, za zasladit i sisat, ne za najest se, jer u zadnjim mjesecima dojenja bilo je dugih pauza u kojima se nikad nije dogodila kvrgica, zastoj, potreba za izdajanjem, mlijeko je nekako bas "presusilo" bez obzira sto je znalo biti i dana kad je dojio opet dan noc, npr kod bolesti, stresa i sl

----------


## Maja

Da, ivka, baš ovo je i moje iskustvo, kao da je baš nekako presušilo i da se puno više ne stvara niti kad ona malo pojača tempo. 
Meni se ionako nikad u životu nije dogodio ni zastoj ni kvrgica pa mi to nije kriterij, ali cice su baš nekako smanjile rad zadnjih otprilike godinu dana. S tim da mi imamo silom prilika drugačije obrasce sisanja jer smo svako tolko danima odvojene pa onda danima skupa, ali nije to ono što je napravilo razliku, baš se 'nešto' dogodilo i mlijeka ima baš to, za gušt i nikakvo njeno sisanje značajno ne radi razliku (možda baš zato jer joj tehnika nije nešto).

----------


## branka1

KOd nas je bilo slično ovako kao kod Maje i ivke. Bilo joj je dosta za ono za što je ona trebala. Maženje.

Ja nikako da objavima da smo mi definitivno prestali pred nekih 3-4 mj. moram priznati da je na kraju to ipak bilo dosta i na moju iniijativu. Mislim da je meni već stvarno bilo dosta. I kad god bih osjećala grižnju savjesti radi toga, sjetila bih se one - u redu je prestati ako to žele dijete ili majka.
Jednostavno, nisam se više osjećala sva u tome nekako, teško mi je za objasniti, vjerojatno je djelomično i radi tandema i onoga što većina tandemskih mama prolazi.
Prvo smo rekli da ćemo do rođendana (5. mj) pa je prošao pa onda do 50 mj pa je i to prošlo, ali tada je nekako i sama počela manje tražiti - to je ona priča da djeca zpravo surađuju s roditeljima.
Ne znam, nekad se osjećam grozno radi toga što sam i ja to potaknula, ali mislim da je bolje tako nego da se osjećam loše dok ona doji, a da ona to osjeti.
Poslije bi ponekad još uvijek tražila, nekad bih joj dala, nekad bih je uspjela odgovoriti, ali sve u svemu nije bilo tako strašno kako sam mislila. 
Sad ponekad kad seka cica pa malo slučajno makne glavicu, Lea joj zna uletiti i umirati od smijeha, provocirati, onda mala poludi pa je počne gurati i rukama i nogama od cice, ljutiti se...ma živi cirkus  :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moja se sjetila  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saradadevii

nikad ne reci zbogom....  :Smile:  
koliko je dugo pauzirala?

----------


## branka1

> čuj, meni je nakon početnog oduševljenja tandem jako smetao. zapravo, nije me smetao tandem (u smislu dojenja 2 djece), neko zarino dojenje (odnosno dojenje jedne 4godišnjakinje) tako da sam ga ja na vlastitu incijativu smanjivala. . da sam zanemarila sebe i osluškivala samo nju, mislim da bi još uvijek dojila bar jednom dnevno - navečer u krevetu.


Ovako slično i kod nas. S tim da je mene "počelo smetati" tek nakon skoro godinu dana od početka tandema.
No, dobro, prošlo je dosta dobro. A, kao što reče Lut, da nije bilo mog poticaja, mislim da nikad ne bi prestala  :Grin:  


Ja se nadam da se sjećaju toga kad odrastu, jedino mi je bio bed, kad sam je pomalo počela nagovarati na prestanak, hoće li se sjećati ptga ili samo onog svega lijepog


Da napravimo onda listu koju je a70v započela

1. Vanja - aleksandra70vanja
2. Lea - branka1 (nešto preko 50 mj)

----------


## Maja

1. Vanja - aleksandra70vanja
2. Lea - branka1 (nešto preko 50 mj)
3. Nola  (Maja) - 50 mj i....... nastavljamo

----------


## Lutonjica

1. Vanja - aleksandra70vanja 
2. Lea - branka1 (nešto preko 50 mj) 
3. Nola (Maja) - 50 mj i....... nastavljamo
4. Zara (Lutonjica) - 52 mjeseca i idemo dalje... i dalje.... i dalje...   :Grin:

----------


## samaritanka

Htjela sam pitati Zoranu kako si dozivjela drugi tandem? Isto kao prvi ili ipak malo drugacije?

Karlo je prestao dojiti prije godinu dana nekako sa navrsenim cetvrtim rodendanom. Anna je povukla i nakon sedme godine. 

Kakva nam je danas situacija? 

Cim me vide bez grudnjaka oboje trce pozdraviti "titije". Oci im svjetlucaju i odjednom opet postaju bebe ili oponasaju bebe. Mlijeka definitivno nema. Ponekad istisnem po koju kap cisto da vidim da li icega ima. Oboje su ponosni na svoje visegodisnje dojenje...

----------


## pinocchio

> Ja se nadam da se sjećaju toga kad odrastu, jedino mi je bio bed, kad sam je pomalo počela nagovarati na prestanak, hoće li se sjećati ptga ili samo onog svega lijepog


upravo mi je ovo u mislima zadnjih dana. htjela bi da se sjeća da je dojila (i vrlo vjerojatno hoće), ali ne bih voljela da se sjeća eventualnih natezanja kod prestanka. i to je zapravo još jedini razlog zašto ne prestajemo. dok ja taktiziram i smišljam strategiju ona se još gušta ujutro pred odlazak u vrtić, ali iskreno priznam dosta mi je i nije mi gušt (baš naprotiv)  :/ . 

sad tek vidim da nas još dva mjeseca dijele od ovog topica, ali se potajno nadam da ćemo se doći prijaviti i odjaviti istovremeno.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja dosla samo reci da zara opet doji svakodnevno   :Laughing:   i to najcese istovremeno kad i margita pa se maze i skakljaju   :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja dosla samo reci da zara opet doji svakodnevno    i to najcese istovremeno kad i margita pa se maze i skakljaju


  :Laughing:  


V je mi je priredila novogodišnje buđenje sisajući, i onda opet jutros, znači svakih nekoliko dana
htjela bi da prestane, a opet, mada mislim da nema mlijeka, bude mi napetost u sisama, lagano bolno, tako da mi to dođe kao olakšanje, tako da očito nešto ima

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

evo, po drugi put se pozdravljamo, ali sad mislim da je to to
od 07.01. nije sisala
sad je imala kozice 2 noći je plakala, stiskala se uz mene i stavljala ruku ispod majice, ali nije tražila dojiti
i rekla mi je jučer da je velika i da više ne doji

 :Bye:

----------


## Maja

:Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

koliko puta se smijemo odjavljivati  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------


## Maja

:Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo i nas službeno na + 4  :Bye: .
ne mogu vjerovat da smo  već tu, sve nekako porotiče kao zrak kroz pluća   :Grin:  .
već duže vrijeme se dojenje svodi samo na večernje( mada bi ona ponekad i češće)
 i to vrlo kratko. tako da mislim da ima još skroz malo mlijeka, ali mislim da je veći point u samom sisanju nego u mlijeku.

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo gotovi.
mogu reći za sigurno, jer je ovaj put stvar u tome da sam *ja* tako odlučila i nisam pokleknula.
u jednom momentu mi je bilo dosta. totalno dosta, onako da ću doslovce povraćati ako joj još jednom dam cicu :/  
istovremeno sam ukinula i dojenje i maženje s cicom, oboje mi je postalo brrrrrrrr.
zara je to ok prihvatila, lijepo smo u par navrata porazgovarale (velika prednost ukidanja dojenja kad je dijete već veliko   :Love:   ), bilo joj je samo važno da obećam da ću i margiti "uzeti cicu" kad će biti velika kao ona.
dakle, trajalo je 54 mjeseca

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čestitam Lutonjica

ja ne znam što bi rekla jer sam se već 3x odjavljivala, ali sad već 2 tjedna nije sisala
ujutro se znam probuditi da mi je stavila ruku na sisu i da je tako drži, ali ne pokušava više sisati, tako da je vjerovatno gotovo
mi smo 56 mjeseci

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ovo meni super dođe kao dnevnik  :Rolling Eyes:  
inače bi zaboravila, jer ništa ne zapisujem papirnato
jutros je probala nakon 3.5 tjedna, probudim se, a ona pokušava sisati
ali je rekla da nema ništa

----------


## Lutonjica

> ovo meni super dođe kao dnevnik


  :Yes:  

naš prestanak je stvaran. 
bilo je bitno da JA i sama sebi i njoj kažem "sad je gotovo".

----------


## pinocchio

nama je malo falilo do ovog topica, ali lada i ja smo se našle na 47 mjeseci tj. nešto više od mjesec dana do njenog 4. rođendana  :Smile:  

zadovoljna sam, a ona se ne buni. slobodno šećem kraj nje gola, pravi mi društvo u kupaoni, dojim nevu pored nje x puta...ne traži više. kad se samo sjetim kako se još nedavno oblizivala  :Laughing:  .

----------


## leonisa

cure veliki   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Love:

----------


## branka1

> ovo meni super dođe kao dnevnik
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> 
> naš prestanak je stvaran. 
> bilo je bitno da JA i sama sebi i njoj kažem "sad je gotovo".


Kaj ste stvarno prestale? promaklo mi je
I nije bilo skroz da je ona htjela prestati, nego si i ti malo potaknula?



Pinocchio,  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

nisam "malo potaknula" nego sam joj rekla da više ne dam i objasnila zašto. nije imala pravo glasa  :/  ona se inače netom prije toga bila vratila  na minimalno jednom dnevno

----------


## branka1

Samo tako :shock: ? kak je to prihvatila?

Iako, možda  bolje tako nego da osjeća grižnju savjesti jer se ti osjećaš loše dok je dojiš

----------


## Lutonjica

bilo je nekoliko dugih iscrpnih razgovora o tome "zašto?", te moje obećanje da ću i margiti "uzeti" cicu kad će imati 4,5 godine

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

želi li ti podragati dojke?
dozvoliš joj?
kako reagira kada Margita doji?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> kad se samo sjetim kako se još nedavno oblizivala  .


da oblizivala, podrigivala!   :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

> želi li ti podragati dojke?
> dozvoliš joj?
> kako reagira kada Margita doji?


istovremeno sam "ukinula" i dojenje i to maženje. ne znam više što mi je bilo gore. objasnila sam joj da su to moji intimni dijelovi tijela, i da je ok da ih beba/ dijete koristi za hranjenje, ali da je ona stvarno velika, ne hrani se mlijekom, a još manje se može maziti s njima.
nema nikakvih posebnih reakcija kad margita doji, vrlo brzo i vrlo lako je prihvatila takvo stanje.

----------


## stray_cat

evo i nas, napunili smo 4 godine

----------


## Maja

Ovdje smo još uvijek, četiri i 4 mjeseca (službeno je dostigla brata   :Grin:  ). Zadnje vrijeme položaj ama baš nikako ne štima tako da mlijeka stvarno gotovo više da i nema, podoji su jako jako kratki - iako smo imali jedan super podoj kad me grizla, ja sam je upozorila da to ne radi i objasnila joj kako treba i dojila je skoro školski i u tom podoju se i napila, inače stvarno samo žvače, koju kapljicu ulovi. 
A prekjučer dojila, tako s prevučenim usnama preko zubi i ja joj velim nemoj tako, daj ovako i napućim usne i pokazujem a ona veli "neću ja ko mala beba"   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

> a ona veli "neću ja ko mala beba"


  :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

Danas navecer smo imali istovremeni tandem nakon duzeg vremena odvojenog tandema jer je ona htjela na spavanje, a ayan istovremeno ogladnio. 
Zavalim se tako ja na bok, ona s ljeve strane a ayan poprijeko na desnoj, kad li on skuzi nju s druge strane i sav se u cudu zagleda s izrazom lica "Pa sto ti tu radis???). A ona sva u nirvani, malo zakolutala ocima.

Onda se ja pocnem grcati od smijeha, a on jos vise iskolacio oci, otpustio latch i gleda sada mene u cudu "Pa sto ti je tako smijesno???"

Totalno smo ga zbunile.

----------


## pinocchio

preslatko  :Heart:  




> A ona sva u nirvani, malo zakolutala ocima.


svaki put me iznova fascinira to posebno stanje u koje zapadnu čim usnicama dodirnu bradavicu. valjda od endorfina.

----------


## Saradadevii

a cuj, slasno im je. uzitak.
meni i dan danas ona kaze: Volim te jer me dojis.
fair enough.

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Vidim da vas je sve više preko 3 pa me zanima ima li možda već netko i preko 4, osim samaritanke i mene.


Imam ja. :D 7 godina i 2,5 mjeseca, trenutačno. Troje djece. Bit će i više, jer trećeg još dojim  :Wink: .

----------


## Saradadevii

vedrana je mislila na to je li tko doji dijete starije od cetiri godine.
A ti imas lijepi dojilacki staz...

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> vedrana je mislila na to je li tko doji dijete starije od cetiri godine.
> A ti imas lijepi dojilacki staz...


Ahaaaa. Pogrešno sam skopčala.  

_anchie76 uklonila smajlica_

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*prculjak* otkud ti ovaj smajlić?

moja ne doji preko 2 mjeseca, i jutros me iz najdubljeg sna probudi bol bradavice, skočim kao oparena, ne znam što se događa, ono moje dijete (4 god 11 mj) pokušava dojiti
al nema više ništa u sisi, a ona je očito izgubila grif pa je samo grubo natezala

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> *prculjak* otkud ti ovaj smajlić?


_anchie76 uklonila smajlica_

----------


## Asteroid B-612

* Otud*   :Wink:

----------


## Zorana

Moja Zorka jos uvijek povremeno cugne.  :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

Samo da prijavim - Leona - 4 i pol godine i još uvijek smo tu   :Heart:  
Nekad svaki dan, nekad svakih par dana ali titi je i dalje ljubav pregolema   :Heart:  

Ajoj, da podijelim s vama ovaj raznjež. 
Kao uvjerenoj cicoljupki, Leoni su njene titi njeno najveće blago. Tim više sam se raspekmezila kad mi je rekla: Znaš mama, kad nam se rodi mala beba ja ću njoj dati obadvije moje titi jer sam ja već velika, a male bebe moraju puno tititi da narastu   :Heart:  

Ovoj je najveći i najljepši pokon koji je mogla smisliti, ja sam po podu  :Heart:

----------


## branka1

klo   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

klo, dijete ti je bas sirokogrudno...
moja je govorila da ce jedna biti za nju a druga za bebu.

----------


## Anci

Leona  :Love:  
Moja je jučer tražila da bi ona probala kako je to sisati. Prestala je prije 2 godine i ne sjeća se uopće.
Dala joj ja da proba kad je seka sisala i ne zna primiti, ne zna uopće otvoriti usta! Smijala se i rekla da ipak neće i da prepušta seki  :Heart:

----------


## branka1

Lea je zadnjih mjeseci tražila u dva navrata. Prvi put nije uopće znala primiti i rekla je da ništa ne ide, a sad nedavno je rekla da ide, iako mislim da me zezala jer više uopće ne zna tehniku  :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Navršili smo 4 i pol i Nola još uvijek siše pa se samo prijavljujemo. Lijeva dojka je posve presušila, u desnoj ima još par kapi po podoju (koji je jednom ili dvaput dnevno, onih dana kad princeza nije kod tate). Tehnika uglavnom šepa, iako ima svijetlih trenutaka. No, nadomješta je izdajanjem   :Grin:  što zna biti prilično zabavno. Malo siše, pa me onda stišće i izdaja,  pa onda opet siše i tak.
A i slatko se razgovaramo dok doji, objašnjavam joj kako nastaje mlijeko "Tvoje sisanje kaže mozgu da treba proizvesti još mlijeka" i onda ona viče u sisu: "Recite mu!"   :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

> i onda ona viče u sisu: "Recite mu!"


  :Laughing:

----------


## momze

Nola,   :Laughing:

----------


## pinocchio

nola   :Heart:  

mene je lada tražila nakon 3 mjeseca pauze ali nisam bila spremna na ugriz piranje.

----------


## Lutonjica

zara je sinoć tražila. rasplakala se, rekla da joj treba, da joj je fino, da to želi zato što margita doji, da želi biti mala beba pa da opet doji. tužno. grozno. užasno loše sam se osjećala   :Crying or Very sad:  
i nisam joj mogla dati. željela sam, a nisam mogla, toliko mi je ta ideja bila odbojna, odvratna, gušilo me u grlu. nisam joj mogla dati ni na sekundicu.
užas.

----------


## Maja

Lut,   :Love:  
Skroz kužim, tolko je teže odbiti kad mlađe dijete još doji  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

:Crying or Very sad:  
i onda se još tokom tog razgovora probudi margita i ja spremno vadim cicu, a zara pita u suzama "a di ću ja, mama, di ću ja???"
(legla sam na kraju na leđa, margita doji na lijevoj, zara leži na desnoj, fala bogu na rastezljivosti.   :Laughing:  )

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

joj Lutonjica  :Sad:  
kužim te
mene tako smeta kad mi hvata sisu, a nekad u snu zna potegnuti za njom
neki dan je tražila da malo povuče, rekla sam joj da nema više ništa unutra, ali ona je tako inzistirala da sam joj dala
i nije mi bilo jasno da mi je tako bed filing, nakon skoro 5 godina sisanja, sad mi je nezamislivo da bi dojila
samo ju je stavila u usta, probala, ali niti više zna, niti ima što za potegnuti pa je za par sekundi odustala i više nije pitala
tako da sam zadovoljna da sam joj dala
ali kod vas je drugačije, kod tebe bi imala što potegnuti
ali da ipak probaš stisnuti zube i dati, vjerovatno neće uspjet potegnuti pa će odustati, mislim ako bude opet tako jako inzistirala
jer po tvojim postovima nisam zaključila da je Z neko turbo plačljivo dijete, tako da joj je vjerovatno jako bilo stalo do ovoga

----------


## Lutonjica

baš u tome je problem, njoj je bilo užasno bitno da joj dam, a ja svejedno nisam mogla. to je takav gnusan odbojni osjećaj u mom želucu i grlu da ne mogu preći preko njega za nikakve suze ni molbe.
osjećam se kao zla maćeha

----------


## blazena

Oke cure, daleko sam ja odavde (iskreno, ne planiram ni bit - al nikad ne reci nikad  :Wink:  )

Kako dodje od ovog: 



> ja dosla samo reci da zara opet doji svakodnevno    i to najcese istovremeno kad i margita pa se maze i skakljaju


do ovog:



> u jednom momentu mi je bilo dosta. totalno dosta, onako da ću doslovce povraćati ako joj još jednom dam cicu :/


... u samo mjesec dana?
Sto se dogodi, kako situacija tako eskalira? 

Sori Lutonjici ako sam je uvrijedila... Stvarno ne kuzim.

----------


## maria71

> baš u tome je problem, njoj je bilo užasno bitno da joj dam, a ja svejedno nisam mogla. to je takav gnusan odbojni osjećaj u mom želucu i grlu da ne mogu preći preko njega za nikakve suze ni molbe.
> osjećam se kao zla maćeha


mislim da si samo potegnula svoju granicu

a samo ti znaš kako se osjećaš

sretno s daljnjim odlukama   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nisam Lutonjica, ali sam ja iz faze, da s tugom gledam kako doji, jer znam da je kraj blizu, i da više nikad neću dojiti, koja je bila prije 4 mjeseca, sad ne mogu zamisliti da bi dojila
što se dogodilo ne znam

----------


## branka1

Lea me u zadnje vrijeme par puta žicala dok je Lana dojila da bi i ona, ali uspjela sam je svaki put odgovoriti riječima da ona više ne doji, da je velika i tako... :/ 
Ne znam, dala sam joj prije koji tjedan, mjesec da proba i sad bi ona svako malo. ne mogu se više vratiti na to.
Loše se osjećam  :Sad:  , ali gotovo je. 

I da, ne znam kad se pređe ta granica, ali očito se nešto prelomi

----------


## Lutonjica

*blazena*, kao što su cure rekle, to ti je nešto iracionalno, ne mogu ti reći kako se dođe do toga.
mogu samo komentirati da to takve drastične promjene nije došlo u mjesec dana: to što se ja u prvom citatu smijem, i slatko mi je što se njih dvije maze za vrijeme dojenja, ne znači da je meni to pasalo, odnosno da mi zarino dojenje nije smetalo. jest, smetalo mi je još od trudnoće (i puno sam o tome pisala), ali nije prelazilo tu granicu da jednostavno ne mogu više. bilo je boljih i lošijih dana, ali općenito je išlo prema kraju s moje strane.



> Ne znam, dala sam joj prije koji tjedan, mjesec da proba i sad bi ona svako malo


e, to bi se i kod nas desilo, pa mi je i to razlog da joj uopće ne dam. evo, jučer me opet tražila i bile smo u nekom super raspoloženju, činilo mi se da bih mogla, ali znala sam da će me onda tražiti i sutra i preksutra, a ja na to nisam spremna.

----------


## stray_cat

samo da prijavim novost, dojenje u infracrvenoj sauni

kupili smo infracrvenu saunu za detox i kako ga nemrem drugacije zadrzati unutra ja ga unutra dojim

 8)

----------


## Lutonjica

:Laughing:  
pogađate
dojila je danas

nemrem vjerovat

bile smo sve 3 tak super volje, valjale se po krevetu i umiral od smijeha, i krenula sam dojiti margitu, a zara me zaskočila u sekundi   :Rolling Eyes:  
atmosfera je bila tako nekako super vesela i topla da me nije smetalo. ok, možda malo, ali stvarno malo malo. 

bio je to pravi tandem, margita je prvo bila šokirana i gurala zaru s cice   :Laughing:  , a onda se počela smijati i bilo joj je zabavno. zara je isto malo dojila (još uvijek ima super hvat :shock:  ) a malo vrištala od smijeha. a i ja sam par puta riknula od smijeha na zarine provale:
"oprosti mama, ali ja ti imam zube"
"mmmmmmmmmmm slasnooooooooo"
"cicat ću do ponoći" 
"posaugala bum ti svo mlijeko"  :Laughing:  

i tak
bilo je dobro   :Smile:  
bumo vidjeli

----------


## Lutonjica

kako sam samo mogla zaboraviti legendarni:
"gle mama kako margiti sve curi, a meni ništa (_ponos do neba_). to je zato što sam ja već velika, pa znam puno bolje cicati od nje"  :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

Welcome to the club again!

----------


## branka1

lut  :Laughing:  

Meni je nekad bed jer vidim da Lea možda bi cicala, ali kao da joj je bed pitati. A možda se varam. Uglavnom, mislim da se ipak navikla da je gotovo. više ni ne zna hvat.
A i kad je probala prije kojeg vremena, Lana se isto buni i odguruje je  :Smile:  
Ali ja nisam dala da je gura

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

*lutonjica*  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

i mi smo još u klubu  :Wink: 
ali meni zbilja ne mogu reći da smeta.
to bude ionako dovoljno rijetko (zadnjih mjeseci skoro isključivo pred spavanje, nekad i preskoči), tako da bi mi se čini da bi mogle ovako još...kolko bude trebalo  :Smile: .

----------


## dijanam

Nadam se da cu se moci prisjetiti nedavnog razgovora izmedju moje djece.

A (8): C., kako je to kad dojis? To je ko kad na slamku pijes, jel tako C?
K (6): Nije, ja sam bila probala ko na slamku pa ne ide.
C (5): Neee. Moras prvo uvatiti, pa vuci, pa puno cekati, pa onda dodje mliko i onda cicas.

----------


## Maja

> i mi smo još u klubu 
> ali meni zbilja ne mogu reći da smeta.
> to bude ionako dovoljno rijetko (zadnjih mjeseci skoro isključivo pred spavanje, nekad i preskoči), tako da bi mi se čini da bi mogle ovako još...kolko bude trebalo .


skroz potpisujem, samo nije pred spavanje nego negdje već u danu.
S tim da Nola skoro da više izdaja nego što doji i oduševljena je kad puno izdoji   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nakon šest i pol godina, lijevu cicu smo skroz izbacili iz priče jer u njoj stvarno više nema ni kapi, tj ne može izvući, a desna još zadovoljava njene potrebe  :Smile:

----------


## akasha

prijavljujem nas   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo nakon 4 i pol godine mogu reći da mi se _čini_ (da ne ureknem, da ne bi bilo kao kod nekih  :Grin:  ) da smo pomalo gotovi s dojenjem.
sretna ona i sretna ja  :Smile:  , baš mi se čini u pravo vrijeme za nas obje.

jednostavno je prorijedila, a ja sam nekako sve više osjećala da joj je to nazovi dojenje 
(jer bi to trajalo svega par sekundi) u zadnjim mjesecima bilo više da se podsjeti da je još dostupno, nego što je zaista htjela dojiti.
i počela je sve češće zaboravljat, mislim da je u zadnja dva tjedna jednom-dvaput samo "liznula"  :Grin:  .
poklopilo se nekako i s time da joj je sve više ok da zaspi sama bez mame ili tate, sa starijom sekom u sobi.
ide nekako svojim ritmom  :Heart:  ...

----------


## Saradadevii

:Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

ova moja, cini mi se, nece tako skoro. 
Valjda je dotok dobar pa nema poticaja za prestankom.

Imala je nedavno prvi plesni nastup, summer show, nastupala u dvije tocke, modern i tap i na kraju u finalu. Trebali smo je ostaviti sat i pol prije pocetka showa pa show trajao dva i pol sata, pa taj nastup u zavrsnoj pjesmi, oduzilo se izbivanje na skoro cetiri sata. 

Cekam je ja s buketom ruza na izlazu iz presvlacionice, vodi je Miss Lisa za ruku van, govori Shantana, ja se javljam, a ona meni: "Mama, ja bi ciku....(i onda skrene pogled na ruze pa ce) woow!!!
Dohvati ruze i zaboravi na ciku.
Do veceri.

----------


## Maja

Nola je otišla s bratom na more, tatin dio godišnjeg, nećemo se vidjeti 3 tjedna. Jako me zanima što će biti s dojenjem nakon što se vrati, sada smo bile skupa desetak dana, na godišnjem, i tražila je jednom ili dvaput.

----------


## leonisa

citam vas i smijem se i cmoljim......  :Heart:

----------


## Saradadevii

Mi smo u petak demonstirali ispred Parlamenta   :Smile:  
Zbog prijedloga zakona po kojem bi bilo nelegalno  javno zaustaviti majku koja doji dijete mladje od sest mjeseci.

Shantana je nosila transparent "I like my mummy's milk"
Ayan je bio u Rodinoj majici   :Smile:  
(ona nije htjela obuci Addicted, nije joj se uklapala u modnu koncepciju toga dana...)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WSt3Qhde1Yc

Na Veronikinom blogu su detalji o peticiji i demonstraciji
http://veronikarobinson.blogspot.com/

----------


## VedranaV

http://www.thecowgoddess.com/2008/07/09/six-months-old/

----------


## mamma Juanita

Znači, prijedlog zakona je bio da se mamu može tužiti za "indecency" ako doji dijete satrije od 6 mjeseci :shock: ?

Kako je prošlo?

I svima  laktivisticama i laktivistima  :Heart:  .

----------


## VedranaV

U principu ne, nego ograničava zaštitu na djecu do 6 mjeseci. Ovaj indecency je iz nekog starog zakona i odnosi se na pokazivanje muškog spolovila u javnosti, tako da se po tome ne može tužiti majku koja doji. Strip je malo slobodnija interpretacija, onako kako bi ljudi to možda mogli shvatiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Još mi nije sasvim jasno   :Embarassed:  , zaštita od čega?

----------


## Saradadevii

ako dojis dijete u javnosti a netko se domisli da mu je to bljak pa ti kaze "molim, odite u wc pa dojite a ne ovdje", onda ga ti mozes ganjati po sudu da te je diskriminirao itd...
Po tom starom zakonu nema ogranicenja sto se godina djeteta tice
Ovaj novi je kao htio promovirati dojenje (do 6 mjeseci), da se jasno i glasno zastite zene koje doje u javnosti (djecu do 6 mjeseci), ali je izazvao buru jer je "zaboravio" na ove starije.
Bit peticije i protesta je bio da se zakon formulira (kada se vec formulira) tako da stiti svu djecu koja doje, a ne samo one najmanje.

U Skotskoj je prije nekoliko godina donesen slican zakon, ali nisu mogli pregristi to da je neograrniceno, stavili su ogranicenje od 2 godine.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Aha, sad sve jasno  :Smile: .



> ako dojis dijete u javnosti a netko se domisli da mu je to bljak pa ti kaze "molim, odite u wc pa dojite a ne ovdje", onda ga ti mozes ganjati po sudu da te je diskriminirao itd...


Super!

----------


## Saradadevii

The Cowgoddes je genijalna! 
Pitam se je li ju vec netko optuzio da je svela zensku bit na kravu...

----------


## VedranaV

Ma daj, pa to je egipatska božica!

----------


## VedranaV

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hathor

----------


## Saradadevii

Aha.. dakle, zenska bit je bozanska...

----------


## kloklo

Samo da prijavim kako je Leonček na rubu ozbiljnog ispisivanja iz ove grupe    :Smile:  
Doduše, svako tolko mi digne majicu i kao da će dojit, ali onda se predomisli, podraga obadvije titi, da im pusu i onda se uvijek posveti buši, ljubi je i mazi i obasipa si buraza nježnostima i obećanjima tipa "mali moj braco, ja ću tebe uvijek paziti"   :Heart: , a na cici skroz zaboravi    :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

> Aha.. dakle, zenska bit je bozanska...


Ili božanstvena   :Grin:  .

----------


## Saradadevii

Oboje!

----------


## Maja

Prijavljujem da je Nolica još uvijek dojilica. Vratili smo se s mora, tamo je tražila svaki dan, nisam uvijek dala, dam otprilike svaki drugi treći, a tako nekako treba i da se skupe one dvije tri kapljice mlijeka, produkcija se dodatno smanjila dok smo bile razdvojene.
Ja sam još uvijek u nekoj zen fazi, i zapravo jako znatiželjna kamo će ovo otići i hoće li ona zaista prerasti tu potrebu sama od sebe. 
Odbijanja nisu tragična, uglavnom su zezancija, a dojenja su ipak još uvijek neki nastavak smijeha i prisnosti, najviše zbog tog njenog vedrog i lakrdijaškog karaktera od kojeg se i ja uvijek smijem svemu pa tako i njenom pristupu dojenju.
Za dvadesetak dana će janov rođendan i time sedma godišnjica mog neprestanog dojenja, bome ću i sebi jednu tortu složiti....

----------


## samaritanka

Willkommen in Club , Maja! 
Samo se vi veselite! 
Anna uskoro navrsava 9 godina i nedoji vec dvije godine otprilike, ali jos uvijek se dođe pomaziti sa mojima 80c pogotovo u ovo ljetno doba i onda počne tepati ko beba i govoriti u svoje ime, ali u trećem licu jednine u smislu :"Anna voli titis"...

----------


## kloklo

Slatkica   :Heart:  

Ja sam primjetila zadnjih tjedana da Leonček više ne mre dojit i kad hoće - zaboravila je kako   :Razz:  
Ono, proba i opće više ne zna kaj treba radit, pa se počne smijati i ode dalje drugim poslom   :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

Ah, već dobrih dva mjeseca odugovlačim da se prijavim ovdje jer sve nekako mislim da to nije stvarnost...

Nakon dva neuspješna dojenja "zaribana" već u prvim mjesecima, s ovim trećim sam zaista nadoknadila sve (ako se uopće to tako može reći).

Vjeko još uvijek zna moljakati, "samo malo, samo da dam poljubac...", iako zna da je već jaaaako veliki dečko, digne majicu i povuče skroz malo, tek toliko "da da poljubac...". 

I tak, to je to... Pratim sad svaki takav poljubac nastojeći upamtiti onaj posljednji... jer svaki to može i biti... I koliko mi je žao, toliko i je i drago.

Zato što je toliko potrajalo i zato što je prirodno da se taj životni proces završi. Al najviše mi je drago što sam ustrajala u tome da to bude nekako postepeno i što nisam ja bila ta koja je rekla "ne dam više".

Eto, prijavili smo se i u ovu grupu, a tu ćemo se i odjaviti... kroz neko vrijeme... Još "samo malo"...  :Kiss:

----------


## kloklo

Vjeko   :Heart:

----------


## ksena

> Ja nisam među vama nažalost (samo 10 mj.) , ali kad sam rodila svoju curu, na rodilištu nam je jedna med.sestra rekla da je dojila do njegove 5 godine , a sada kada on ima preko 20 god. kaže da i dalje obožava ženske sise!!!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

Rucamo mi danas (tada obicno vodimo filozofijske razgovore) i pita mene Shantana, onako kao iz neba u rebra: "Mama, a sto to znaci Roda?".

Ja malo zapauziram i mislim zna li ili ne zna da je to ptica pa me to pita ili je neko metafizicko pitanje, a ona uleti s: " Je li Roda znaci dojenje?", vise onako kao konstataciju nego kao pitanje.

Sto sam mogla drugo, nego potvrdit'   :Smile:

----------


## Arkana10

> Rucamo mi danas (tada obicno vodimo filozofijske razgovore) i pita mene Shantana, onako kao iz neba u rebra: "Mama, a sto to znaci Roda?".
> 
> Ja malo zapauziram i mislim zna li ili ne zna da je to ptica pa me to pita ili je neko metafizicko pitanje, a ona uleti s: " Je li Roda znaci dojenje?", vise onako kao konstataciju nego kao pitanje.
> 
> Sto sam mogla drugo, nego potvrdit'


  :Heart:  
***
Zalutam ja ponekad na ovaj pdf i rascimoljila se na ovo  :Love:

----------


## kloklo

Slatkica   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

mala Platonica  :Smile:

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Naravno da nemam veze sa ovom temom... Mislim, ipak imamo samo malenih mjesec dana i ne bi se to moglo nazvati produzenim ni u kom smislu, ali se nadam se, ne ljutite da vas malo gvirnem  :Smile: 
Mislim da bih mogla radjati djece i djece samo radi dojenja... Toliko mi je joooj, kad mi mrva moja nasloni rucicu i onako prdano rucka i zaspi... ma ne mogu opisati, ali valjda znate kako ide  :Smile:  Jos dok mi je onako malen i besavi i nema pojma...   :Heart:  

Pitanje za vas - da li i nakon godinu dana dojenja, pa i nakon dvije ili koliko vec, kad god peres bradavice krene curiti mlijeko. Ili npr... ako malo vise dodirujes grudi - pri tusiranju sundjerom ili mazanju necim i sl. Do kada cu curiti kao cesmica. I to ne jedna, nego dvije.

Vidjela sam da se pitati da li djeca to pamte... kako koje, ali sa 4 godine ce vecina vjerovatno pamtiti. Ja se sjecam odvikavanja od cucle i od pelena kad sam imala oko 2 godine. doduse, kroz maglu i sjecam se i jednog i drugog kao neprijantnog iskustva, a ne kao jasnih slika i sjecanja. Oko 4 godine se sjecam gotovo svega - stana u kome smo zivjeli, torte z arodjendan, vrtica, igracaka, svadja sa mamom...

Mislim da ce i vasi klinci pamtiti. A sto se tice muske opsjednutosti grudima - mislim da dojenje tu nista ne moze promijeniti, pa taman dojili do 15... Nepopravljivi su.

Zapravo, ta entuzijasticnost prema dojkama i zenskim oblinama i i ma korijen u dojenju - grudi simbolizuju (kao i kosa i oblne uopste), majcinstvo i plodnost, a mi smo negdje duboko u sebi zivotinjice kojima se sve zasniva na ostavljanju potomstva. To ne znaci da muskarac svjesno zeli napraviti bebu prvoj obdarenijoj zeni koju vidi... Ali to je objasnjenje zasto vole zenske grudi. Dakle - dojenje je u korijenu svega toga.

----------


## Maja

Nola je u nedjelju navršila 5 pa samo da prijavim, ja kojoj su važne brojke i službene granice, da smo prešli i ovu. Sisala je na sam rođendan i dalje nastavlja u svom dva-tri dana ritmu, koliko otprilike treba i da se napune te tri kapi. Tehnika nije baš neka ali uspije se nešto izvući. Sad me drugi topic naveo da se zapitam, ali da, ja zapravo ovo još smatram dojenjem, redovno je i nešto sitno mlijeka ipak ima, a i zadovoljava očito još par emocionalnih potrebica kod nje.

----------


## ninocka76

Nina je 10. navršila 4 godine i ja još ne vjerujem. I čini mi se da neće tako brzo prestati. Doji barem jednom dnevno i vikendima barem dva puta a nažica i više. Vidim da joj je gušt pa mi je žao prestati. Sad više niti ne pomišljam. Mlađa seka je prilično posesivna (još je u fazi non stop nacicavanja) i svjesna sam da je Ninocki prilično teško zbog toga. Smetalo me donedavno  to Ninino cicanje iz čiste dosade kako sam donedavno mislila. Sada znam da joj to emocionalno treba. U nekoj smo mirnoj fazi.

----------


## jaseirma

kćer sam dojila 4 g i 8 mj.nikad nije bila bolesna...to je sve super,okolina je bila super,od vozača u busu pa dalje...ali sam imalA ŽIVU MUKU za skinit je.crvena paprika,crni flomaster,čili,sve živo i onda je teta odvela 5 dana na selo pa je uz teške krize prestala..jedva je dočekala da se rodi brat,da nastavi(sa 7!!!)ali joj  nije više bilo napeto kad je probala..

----------


## stray_cat

> kćer sam dojila 4 g i 8 mj.nikad nije bila bolesna...to je sve super,okolina je bila super,od vozača u busu pa dalje...ali sam imalA ŽIVU MUKU za skinit je. crvena paprika,crni flomaster,čili,sve živo i onda je teta odvela 5 dana na selo pa je uz teške krize prestala..jedva je dočekala da se rodi brat,da nastavi(sa 7!!!)ali joj  nije više bilo napeto kad je probala..


to si djetetu stavljala u usta? 

moj jos cica, sad je 4 god i 9 mjeseci i osjecam da mu jos treba i guramo dalje

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

moram vas nešto pitati
V je dojila 57mj
sada ima 67
i kad je pitam da li se sjeća toga kaže da ne
 :? 
sjeća se stvari kad je imala 2.5 god, a kaže da se dojenja ne sjeća

je li moguće da se ne sjeća?
ne vjerujem
sise voli, još ih voli dirati, nekad joj pustim, nekad ne, nismo nasilno prekinule, jednostavno je počela dojiti svaki drugi dan, svaki treći, 1x tjedno, nekoliko puta prekidala, pa se vraćala, uglavnom prekinula je kad je ona htjela
i zašto se sada toga ne sjeća?

----------


## Sanjica

Ma laže ko cucina, niš joj ne vjeruj...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mihovil

I mi smo dogurali do četiri godine i već neko vrijeme doji samo navečer prije spavanja. Važno mu je samo da stavi siku u usta. Ne znam do kada ćemo, ali meni je ovo prekrasno iskustvo.

----------


## Joe

> Ma laže ko cucina, niš joj ne vjeruj...


x

----------


## Njojza

> moram vas nešto pitati
> V je dojila 57mj
> sada ima 67
> i kad je pitam da li se sjeća toga kaže da ne
>  :? 
> sjeća se stvari kad je imala 2.5 god, a kaže da se dojenja ne sjeća
> 
> je li moguće da se ne sjeća?
> ne vjerujem
> ...


ja isto sumnjam da se ne sjeca
F je dojio 35 mjeseci pa i dan danas kad ga pitam sta mu je najljepse bilo u njegovom malom zivotu, on kaze kad sam rucao mlijeko iz tvojih sika   :Heart:

----------


## macek

i mi smo tu..

----------


## Saradadevii

sorry na cross postingu, pretpostavljam da ce sve one u ovoj kategoriji 4 plus zanimati ova knjiga.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ann.sinnott/index.htm 

knjiga Anne Sinnott "Dojenje velike djece" koja izlazi pocetkom prosinca 
moze se naruciti preko britanskog amazona 


‘An exciting, highly original and carefully researched study of prolonged breastfeeding, discussed in an international context.' 

SHEILA KITZINGER, author of numerous books and renowned expert on birth and breastfeeding 



‘At last, a writer who taps into the authentic voice of women who must fight to do what most mothers, since the dawn of time, took for granted. Ann Sinnott addresses the fact that children as well as babies need to breastfeed. She challenges the discrimination and even abuse that their mothers often endure. A stimulating, fact-filled book which will intrigue, enthrall and appall the reader’. 

GABRIELLE PALMER, author of ‘The Politics of Breastfeeding – When Breasts Are Bad For Business’ 



‘I welcome ‘Breastfeeding Older Children’. I often talk to mothers who continue to breastfeed their older children but feel under pressure from other people to stop. Ann Sinnott provides valuable support by stating the benefits of sustained breastfeeding, and quoting mothers who have written to her from different parts of the world. She also shows how people who object to sustained breastfeeding have not given her rational justifications for their opposition. This is a unique book.’ 

NAOMI STADLEN, La Leche League leader and author of ‘What Mothers Do – Especially when it looks like nothing’ 



‘Thought provoking and intriguing…’ 

PROFESSOR MARIA MASUCCI, Director Archaeology Minor, Dept of Anthropology, Drew University, USA 


Breastfeeding Older Children reveals a hidden phenomenon: thousands of children in the industrialized world are being breastfed for five, six, seven and eight years and, in some cases, longer. Are these children coerced, or are they in the driving seat? Are they damaged, or does long-term breastfeeding support the development of psychological wellbeing, as well as physical health, in both childhood and in subsequent adulthood? 



Ann Sinnott, who breastfed her own child until the age of six and a half, draws on child development theory, neuroscience research and statements from hundreds of parents, to explore the reality of this taboo practice. She reveals the lack of evidence behind negative beliefs, exposes myths and prejudices, and challenges the attitudes of psychologists and medical health professionals. 

Breastfeeding Older Children looks at the impact of sustained breastfeeding on the couple relationship and reveals both discord and harmony. The author investigates the involvement of breasts in sex, with intriguing results. Is the male 'Phwaor!' response to the sight of large breasts not an expression of surging testosterone and male virility but rather a result of not having been breastfed in early life? 



Breastfeeding Older Children probes opposing feminist arguments in the breast v bottle battle and looks at lines of contention around long-term breastfeeding. Ann Sinnott argues that sustained breastfeeding is a woman's right and a feminist issue. She ventures into prehistory to prove the point, investigates the origin of truncated breastfeeding in western culture and concludes that it is time to open a new frontier for feminist action – including in the workplace. 



Breastfeeding Older Children presents essential facts about the realities of artificial feeding and the, rarely publicized, risks of infant formula.

----------


## Lutonjica

> moram vas nešto pitati
> V je dojila 57mj
> sada ima 67
> i kad je pitam da li se sjeća toga kaže da ne
>  :? 
> sjeća se stvari kad je imala 2.5 god, a kaže da se dojenja ne sjeća
> 
> je li moguće da se ne sjeća?
> ne vjerujem
> ...


da malo oživim topik   :Smile:  
zara je dojila 4,5 godine, sad ima 6 i isto kaže da se uopće ne sjeća dojenja
i ne mislim da laže jer kroz razgovor stvarno vidim da se ne sjeća. 
možda je njima to bilo toliko normalno, kao hranjenje i disanje i kakanje, pa nisu upamtili, nije im se urezalo? kao što se ne sjeća da je godinama obožavala brokulu i jela je skoro svaki dan, ili da je godinama kakala samo jednom tjedno. to mi je najlogičnije objašnjenje, nemam pametnijeg

----------


## Saradadevii

Prije mjesec dana (danas sam pronasla zapis u dnevniku o tome), kazem ja Shantani da jos malo pa se vise nece ni sjecati da je dojila (valjda me ova diskusija na to ponukala); a ona odmahuje glavom u stilu ne, ne, nikako.
ja: "Sjecas li se kada si dojila svaki dan?"
hmmmm, nesto mrmlja, nije bas sigurna pa pita: "kada?"
ja: "Pa jos prije godinu dana"
Hmmmmm, opet mrmlja pa nakon par mrmljaja i kratke sutnje (pauza za razmisljanje) kaze:
"Sjecat cu se. Ja imam dobri mind."

Eto, vidjet cemo...

----------


## kli_kli

Ja mislim da je "bolje" da se ne secaju.
To znaci da im je sve bilo podrazumevajuce, ne kao nesto sto mora da se pamti, kao neki izolovani i vazni dogadjaji u zivotu.
Moj Novi ima 4 godine i skoro 6 meseci, jos uvek svakodnevno sisa, prestacemo kad bude zeleo.
Bas me zanima sta ce da mi kaze kad prodje neko vreme od prestanka.
Btw, i on ima izuzetno dobar mind   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Neva ima 4,5 g., siše svakodnevno dva ili tri puta, mada bi željela barem još toliko. Ne siše dva ili tri gutljaja, nego snažno i dugo (to mi smeta) jer joj moram pridržavati glavu koja se počne opuštati i padati i tako povuče bradavicu. Može sisati i stojećke, bez pomagala, dok ja stojim. Neumorna je   :Smile:  . Noću je prestala sisati prije dva ili tri mjeseca, i to nakon što sam ja od ljeta tražila da noću spava, a ona to nije nikako prihvaćala. Na kraju se nekako primirila, pa mogu reći da moja Neva, velika nespavalica, napokon spava noću osam do devet sati (danju ne spava). jednu od pet noći pita za sisanje u polusnu, ali prije zaspi nego što pronađe sisu. Dojim i manju Zoru od dvije godine, i tu još uvijek ima prepucavanja, ali istovremeno ih više skoro ne mogu dojiti jer ne mogu disati pod njima. Kad su na meni tako, uopće me se ne vidi. Što se dojenja izvan kuće tiče, prije nekih mjesec ili dva je još sisala kod nekih prijatelja dok smo bili, ali sad mi je stvarno dosta mljackanja cice, istovremenog pjevanja, mlataranja sestre nogom, i još da to ekipa gleda   :Rolling Eyes:  


Govori mi stvari kao što je 'mama, tvoja cica je sočna, sooočna' i koliko gutljaja još želi, s tim da tu nije gutljaj mjerna jedinica, nego nekoliko spojenih gutljaja.

----------


## MGrubi

evo i mi se tu upisujemo, 4.g.
nadam se da ćemo polako doći kraju
ali mi pregovori nekako zapinju :D

----------


## tina1975

Nasla sam ovo na netu i bas mi je bilo smesno pa evo da kopiram:
"u pasivnim krajevima nase zemlje (mislim na onu veliku bivsu, a ne samo ovu malu) zbog nemastine i gladi bio je obicaj da zene duuugo doje decu. u ovim krajevima deca su takodje rano pocinjala i da puse. tako je branko copic rekao da je kad je bio mali najvise voleo da posle sisanja zapali cigaru."
:D

----------


## kli_kli

tina  :Laughing: 

novi je prestao sa 4.5, ali i dalje, nakon 3 meseca, zna da sisa!
bas smo jutros probali.

----------


## acqua

> "u pasivnim krajevima nase zemlje (mislim na onu veliku bivsu, a ne samo ovu malu) zbog nemastine i gladi bio je obicaj da zene duuugo doje decu. u ovim krajevima deca su takodje rano pocinjala i da puse. tako je branko copic rekao da je kad je bio mali najvise voleo da posle sisanja zapali cigaru."
> :D


Predobro! Iako mi nikako ne spadamo u ovaj topic, dojimo, ali tek 4 mjeseca, volim čitati vaša iskustva. Super ste! 
btw jeste vidjele ovaj video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxv6R...eature=related

----------


## marta

Mislim da je Vid prestao. Odselio se s krevetom u sobu kod brace i vise ne zalazi kod mene na dorucak. Dosao je par puta ujutro po malo sike a onda se to prorijedilo. Jos do Uskrsa je sisao dvaput dnevno, otkad se odselio pravi se velik.

----------


## tropical

:Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> moram vas nešto pitati
> V je dojila 57mj
> sada ima 67
> i kad je pitam da li se sjeća toga kaže da ne
>  :? 
> sjeća se stvari kad je imala 2.5 god, a kaže da se dojenja ne sjeća
> 
> je li moguće da se ne sjeća?
> ne vjerujem
> ...


glumi frajericu, naravno da se sjeca!


mi smo inace isto tu, 4 g, 2 mj.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

I mi smo tu, 5 g. navršenih ovo ljeto. Dva puta tjedno, recimo.

----------


## snjež

pa evo da se i mi pohvalimo...mali princ Valiant zvani još i Roko ima punih 4.g ali cica redovito svake večeri i jutra na opće veselje roditelja  :Smile: ))))

----------


## ssss

Mi smo prošli 4 g no veččč 30 sat nije cikao pa valjda ni nebudemo u 5+

----------


## vissnja

Nađa u sredu napunila 4
Sisa dva puta dnevno (pre spavanja dnevnog i noćnog)
A za rođendan je, pre nego što je ugasila svećice poželela (to mi je tajno poverila uveče pre spavanja): "da pijem mleko do škole, i danju i noću"

----------


## KayaR

> Nađa u sredu napunila 4
> Sisa dva puta dnevno (pre spavanja dnevnog i noćnog)
> A za rođendan je, pre nego što je ugasila svećice poželela (to mi je tajno poverila uveče pre spavanja): "da pijem mleko do škole, i danju i noću"


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Nađa :Heart: 

i sretan rođendan malom velikom sisavcu :Very Happy:

----------


## dutka_lutka

:Smile:  Pozdrav svima na ovoj temi!

Pupica prije 2 tjedna napunila 5!  :Joggler: 
I još doji...! : yes :
Sretne smo i zadovoljne, zahvaljujući Rodi, Rodinim savjetnicama i forumu!  :Heart: 

Mislim da to nije predugo, rukovodim se tekstom:

"Koliko je prirodno dojiti?"
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1479



> Zaključak je da su ljudi napravljeni tako da se kao vrsta uspješno razvijaju uz dojenje 2 i pol godine do 7 godina.


Inače je malena jako samostalna, samopouzdana, već 2 godine pleše balet, a godinu dana pjeva u zboru!  :Grin:  
Nadamo se da će dojenje omogućiti i da manje pobolijeva od raznih viroza i sl., kojih u vrtiću uvijek ima... a i u javnom prijevozu itd.

Pratim njene potrebe, i očekivala sam da sama odustane od dojenja s 3 godine, pa s 4, no to se (još) nije dogodilo. Dakle, potreba (još) postoji, što potvrđuje tvrdnje iz navedenog teksta.

Više ne dojimo u javnosti, možda od njene 3. godine, jer mislim da joj nije toliko potrebno...  :Wink: 
Doji navečer, za uspavljivanje, noću, ako se probudi, i ponekad za dnevno spavanje, koje je uglavnom izbacila.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

moja šestogodišnjakinja je opet malo probala, ali jednostavno ne ide s trajnim zubima

kod nas je prekretnica bila klimanje zuba s pet i pol, dalje više nije išlo

a kad je ispao zub, samo je šištalo

sve ima svoj kraj, meni je ponekad ipak teško (a imam još jednu koja siše), ali mi je ipak drago da smo se pratile i prestale kada je stvarno bilo nemoguće. inače, smiješno je što mi je skoro do ramena 

sretno vam dalje

----------


## vissnja

Mi se odjavile. 51 mesec je sisala  :Heart: 
Žao mi je što smo prekinule naglo i u nezgodnom trenutku, ali zbog moje bolesti tj. uzimanja lekova smo morale.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> moja šestogodišnjakinja je opet malo probala, ali jednostavno ne ide s trajnim zubima
> 
> kod nas je prekretnica bila klimanje zuba s pet i pol, dalje više nije išlo
> 
> a kad je ispao zub, samo je šištalo
> 
> sve ima svoj kraj, meni je ponekad ipak teško (a imam još jednu koja siše), ali mi je ipak drago da smo se pratile i prestale kada je stvarno bilo nemoguće.


 :Naklon: 

Zanimljivo, i u tekstu se spominju trajni zubi:




> većina primata doji dok mladunče ne dobije svoje prve trajne zube, a ljudi ih dobiju oko 5. ili 6. godine


Super je što dojimo toliko da možemo praktično provjeriti ove tvrdnje!  :Smile: 
Inače, mojoj malenoj se počeo klimati prvi zubić, jedinica... odmah mi je pala na pamet povezanost s prestankom dojenja, pa mi je bilo malo i žao... ali dobro, bit će da se približavamo prirodnom prestanku, pa nemamo za čime žaliti, nego prihvatiti da u svemu stalna samo mijena jest. 
Mališani nam odrastaju!  :Smile: 




> inače, smiješno je što mi je skoro do ramena


:D
Da napomenem, stvarno si me dirnula svojom požrtvovnošću... tandem dvije velike curke, svaka ti čast!




> sretno vam dalje


 :Love:  Hvala ti puno! Pusa curkama!  :Kiss:

----------


## dutka_lutka

vissnja, predivno.  :Heart:  

Ja sam se bojala takve situacije, eventualne potrebe za uzimanjem lijekova, da ta potreba ne nastupi prije, dok je dijete staro tek godinu ili dvije. Odlično je tko dogura do 4, pa i do 3...  :Smile:

----------

